# uso



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

This little guy was mixed in with some convicts at pets mart. To me he just didn't look like a convict.
I have more pics if needed


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Looks to me like some kind of flowerhorn (man-made hybrid). If so, watch for aggression.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

It's funny that you say that. I seen another pic floating around the net somewhere (can't recall where though) of one that looked similar and that's what it was labeled as. In A 3 month follow up video of the same fish there was a more prominent hump and a lot of pink. Kinda messes with my tank setup though if this is the case. I had high hopes of picking up a jack dempsey on my next trip out. Even though half the size of my other convicts they haven't been overly aggressive with it. Its held its own very well. Would be a big time score price wise buuuut I really want a dempsey.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Might be a Texas, its a little young to determine.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

When I first seen it in the tank my thought was it may be a green texas. It looked really similar to the red Texas they had except it's eyes were no where near as bright. I know it is off topic but how is compatibility with Texas and dempsey in a 75 gallon. How long before I can get a better idea of what he or she might be.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

Update on the unidentified fish. The dorsal and tail fins are starting to develop a pinkish looking hue to them


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

StI'll unsure of what this fish is. The dorsal and tail fins have a pinkish orange tint along the edge. There are also some speckles coming out in these fins as well.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Face is way to pointy for a texas. Looks like it has some parrot fish in it. I would say hybrid, but I hope some of our resident SA/CA experts weigh in on this.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll upload an updated photo tomorrow. I went to take one just a few moments ago but he looks completely different at night. He is yellowish gold with very prominent stripes like the convicts. Don't mean to keep referring to "it" as a he. Old habits die hard. Petsmart keeps blood parrots and convicts together. Is there any possible connection there at all?


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey there, I just bought a Texas this week. About an inch and a half long. Looks a bit similar to yours, but the eyes seem different. 
I was hoping that someone could tell me if it is a Cyan or a Carpintis. It was only labeled "Texas Cichlid"
I'll start by posting it here, maybe it'll help you guys if you have something to compare to.
Two birds, one stone...



Thanks!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

madlechuck, that is not a Texas Cichlid. It is a young Rainbow Cichlid. It will show a lot more color when it matures.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm starting to think I bought a low grade parrot at a discount :/


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

I have to admit, you fishes head does look a bit like my parrot's. Maybe he'll have a great personality! 
As for my Texas, thank you Mr Chromedome for the id, that explains the sudden color change I've seen on him. 
I've compared the picture with others of young rainbows and I think you are right. I'm still happy with my choice!
I've chose him because he looked a bit different from the bunch... He had some yellow at the time... Makes sense now...


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ah I'll love it anyway. I really hope that it doesn't grow out of its natural SA/CA look. I guess I'll try to pick another one up to go along with it. Now I am really at witts end in regards to my stocking. I thought I was going with 6 convicts, 1 jack dempsey, 3 pictus cats, 5 mollies, and 5 buenos aires tetra in my 4ft 75 gallon. Now its looking like 5 Convicts, 2 Parrots, 1 jack dempsey, maybe some dithers with out the cats, or the cats without the dithers, or the cats with not as many dithers. I understand this is a lot of aggression for this tank, especially for the parrots. But right now its holding its own very well with the convicts. Adding the dempsey is where I will start paying closer attention especially in the future when they are closer to maturity. The Dempsey is really the center piece of my tank. If re-homing any of these fish is required, I can assure you it will be done . Thanks for all the help.


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a little update concerning mine. Went back to the store to tell them it wasn't a texas and they told me they messed up and that it was a red ceibal (australoheros)... Closer to the convicts family. I was minded about the rainbow thing and was about to get it a new friend, but i guess I'll have some more research to do first.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

Update


----------

